# Problem mit Netzwerkkarte



## exma (12. September 2001)

hi also ich hab mal wieder ein prob mit meinem netzwerk. 

ich habe 2 netzwerkkarten (sind die realtec karten die bei t-dsl mitgeliefert werden) in meinem pc. die eine nutze ich für mein dsl und mit der anderen möchte ich ins lan. 

ich habe die ip der 2. karte auf 192.168.0.1 und die sub: auf 255.255.255.0 gesetzt. 
so wenn ich jetzt versuche mich selbst anzupingen kommt jedesmal timeout. 
client für microsoft netzwerke, datei und druckerfreigabe und tcp/ip sind aktiviert. wenn ich ipconfig eingebe bekomme ich aber trotzdem die ip der netzwerkkarte angezeigt.... 
(ich benutze w2k) 

also wenn ich bei meinem w98se rechner im dosmodus 
ping 192.168.0.2 eingebe bekomme ich eine antwort 

Antwort von 192.168.0.2 Bytes =32 ................ 

auf meinem w2k rechner nicht das ist doch komisch.. ich verstehe das nicht 


weiss einer von euch was das sein kann? 


liebe grüsse exma


----------



## Freaky (15. September 2001)

*Lösung*

ich habe die gleich config wie du 2 netzkarten und win2k und der 2te rechner hat win98

also die netzkarten kannst du so testen:
mit folgenden einstellungen:
ping 127.0.0.1   local host   
ping x.x.x.x   (z.b. 10.0.0.1 ist die ip für mein win2k rechner, win98 hat 10.0.0.2)

wenn die funzen ist die karte ok !!
vergebe für dein lan eine feste ip (z.b. 10.0.0.1 ist classe a oder c netzwerk bis zu 2000 rechner aber egal ist die einfachste ip) ist besser ,aber net die 192.168.0.1 die verwendet auch teledoof.
für die dsl karte ip automatisch beziehen.
unter win2k kannst du die dfü-verbindung fürs lan freigeben damit der win98 rechner drauf zugreifen kann. aber der win98 rechner muß zuerst auf die freigegebene ressource zugreifen. sonst klappt es nicht.
und bei win2k den benutzer net vergessen *g*

glaube ich hab nix vergessen

in dem sinne 

Freaky


----------



## exma (15. September 2001)

hey suppi thx werde es mal testen und berichte dann wieder


----------

